# google maps available for iOS6 iPhone users



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Finally here.

If you can't find it in appworld, click on the link below.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

narci said:


> Finally here.
> 
> If you can't find it in appworld, click on the link below.


Thank you!!! Can't wait to try it!!!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Arrrgghhhh...sorry...I meant iTunes instead of AppWorld (I'm a Blackberry user as you can tell haha)


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Wonder if that works on the ipad, too?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, I'm downloading the map app, too. Kathie, I bet it would work on ipad, too. It wouldn't hurt to try, would it?


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Only works for iPhone.

Doesn't work on iPad, Touch etc.

iPad should be coming soon.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, that's too bad.  I thought you'd be able to use it on the iPad also. That means I still can't upgrade the OS on my iPad.


----------

